# kurdish kangal dog



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

hi all
i am writing this post on a quiery as to who knows a breeder. i am wanting to know the breeder as me and my dad had been looking a these for a while. we are experienced with big dogs. we are looking for the breeders just for future reference as we have already 3 dogs and even though we have a big plot of land, we want the attention to be shared and no one is being left out. we are thinking to get them in around 2 years as two of our dogs were a friend of family's but they moved abroad for a while and are coming back in 2011. then we will just have our st Bernard's who will be 4 and hopefully the kangal dog. i had another post with this on but there was a loads of people saying useless information that should have been in off topic rather than helping me in this thread so i had the thread closed so if it happens again, the thread will just be closed. i want answers to whether you no of breeders or anyone who has the dog. me and my dad met a man with one yesturday as we are growing on the species everyday. he keeps his kangal with a Neapolitan mastiff who are both getting on well. he said if we train the dog from early on when he is a pup, it will be easier. i asked him where he got his from but he said the parents died a few years back. 
i am interested in answers only knowing what i want to no, no"why do you want that ect" sorry for the long post but i dont want the same mistake on the old thread to happen again


----------



## P.A.D (May 11, 2009)

Found this for you.

Anatolian Shepherd Dog Puppies Available at Pets Classifieds

It is an old advert but the breeders details are still there. Perhaps you might like to give them a call if you are serious about obtaining one of these dogs.


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

ill show my dad as soon as he gets home from work 2morrow
thanks


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

i sent an shot email to see if they are going to be breeding within the next few years


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Champdogs - The Pedigree Dog Breeders Website - Online Since 1999

Take a look in the pastoral group and you will find a few breeders there to contact as well as trying the KC for a list of puppies/breeders/clubs etc to contact.


----------



## dogmandango (Mar 31, 2009)

you could try EPUPS or the is a lad on bluelace poultry site who has just gpt one or ther is a breeder in towcester northants in a village called sutlanger 

this is a better aproch then the last post you put up 

atb in your serach for one


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I would seriously love this boy to find his perfect home.

<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>

You should watch the videos of him playing with Puppies.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> I would seriously love this boy to find his perfect home.
> 
> <Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>
> 
> You should watch the videos of him playing with Puppies.


Aww he looks like a total sweetheart! Im in love!:flrt:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

There hard to find over here in the UK. i doubt your will be able to get one unless on imports..if you do find one your looking at a hefty price tag! id guess around £2000 for kangal,akbash.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

marthaMoo said:


> I would seriously love this boy to find his perfect home.
> 
> <Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>
> 
> You should watch the videos of him playing with Puppies.


 That dog is not pure kangal.


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

i didnt think it was either, there more "filled out" as in muscular and well just big lol


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

if you are serious about getting one of these then do the research. if you do it properly you should find lots of links to breeeders etc.


----------



## Onur (Oct 25, 2009)

Kangal is not Kurdish... Kangal is Turkish Dog...


----------



## LaurenHall (Apr 8, 2010)

I have been looking to. Think im importing mine from france. £1000 including import fee's. Will be breeding in the future! Best of luck looking!


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Bare in mine Kangal, Akbash, Karabash and Anatolian Shepherd are not the exact same breed...they are slightly different.

In the UK you will find Anatolian Shepherds mainly and a pup will cost you £600


----------



## RutlandFerrets_Liz (Jan 25, 2010)

had someone in my shop today with a fussy eating anatolian.

Sorry, I know this is really random and not much useful info for you.


----------

